# Best martial arts films



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Im a fan of matial arts films and was wondering if ive missed any. So what are you best martial arts film :thumb:

my favs

ONG BAK trilogy
War
Most of the JET lee films
Bruce lee story
golden flower
house of flying daggers
hero


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Anything Bruce Li is good as it's generally not special effects. ONG BAK is awesome too.


----------



## Feeex (Apr 6, 2007)

Kung Fu Hustle


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I love Kung Fu Hustle.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

enter the dragon....


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

I love the early Jackie Chan stuff, Armour of God, Wheels on Meals and Police Story are all excellent.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

armour of god is a cool film, Cant remeber kung fu hustle. :S


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyone seen A Chinese Ghost Story?

Details Here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Chinese_Ghost_Story

Clip here:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=188622

:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Enter the Dragon


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

ride_to_die said:


> I love the early Jackie Chan stuff, Armour of God, Wheels on Meals and Police Story are all excellent.


if you have never see Druken master, then you really need to one of the best ever IMHO


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

Bloodsport
Armour of god
Hero (though not strictly a martial arts film)


----------



## oval (Feb 14, 2010)

*kung fu*

ip man / donnie yen


----------



## oval (Feb 14, 2010)

*kung fu*

snake in the eagles shadow/fearless hyena/new fist of fury/dragon fist/snake and crane arts of shaolin/ All of these are very early jackie chan before he turned into to much of a comedion. the fight scenes are awsome:thumb:


----------



## oval (Feb 14, 2010)

*kung fu*

Fe:thumb:arless/Fist of ledgend. both jet li classic fight scenes


----------



## oval (Feb 14, 2010)

*kung fu*

wing chun/ michelle yeoh donnie yen.:thumb:


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

oval said:


> ip man / donnie yen


+1 (the 2nd IP Man isn't as good though)


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

First and regarded as the original Kung Fu I ever saw was King Boxer - showing my age I guess 






Note how the subtitles don't match to spoken word


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

stangalang said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=188622
> 
> :thumb:


That's what I was looking for!

:thumb:


----------



## oval (Feb 14, 2010)

*kung fu*

paddyirishman whats bad about 2nd ip man film as i was going to buy it i dont mind if stories not great as long as fight scenes are good will i be disapointed


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Master of the Flying Guillotine,
Shaolin Vs Wu-tang,
7 Grandmasters,
Duel to the Death,
Kid with the Golden Arm,
Fist of Legend,
Once upon a time in China series,
One armed Boxer
One Armerd Swordsman
Last Hurrah for Chivalry
Any Gordon Liu Shoalin stuff


IMHO some of the best old school Kung movies ever, but the absolute best one ever is 5 Deadly Venoms. 'Poison Clan rocks the World!' :lol:


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

oval said:


> paddyirishman whats bad about 2nd ip man film as i was going to buy it i dont mind if stories not great as long as fight scenes are good will i be disapointed


Was a brave while ago when I saw it but was a bit too far fetched for my liking. I dont like them types of films where the actors are flying about on wires


----------



## oval (Feb 14, 2010)

Bought the ong bak box set of three in hmv sale watched first one some cracking fight scenes looking forward to next two when i get the chance.:thumb:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Ong Bak movies are great, Bruce Lee and Jet Li movies are good too.


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

5 Deadly Venoms
Drunken Master 2
Millionaires Express
Winners & Sinners
My Lucky Stars
Project A
Police Story
Shoalin Drunkard
I real could add more ...

what I should add is that you can watch 5 Deadly Venoms and Drunken Master 2 on you tube... Quite sure there are a few full Kung Fu flicks on there


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

american ninja 1 - 5 , cheesy but love em


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

s2kpaul said:


> Bruce lee story


Was that the biopic of his life? I thought that was an awful movie. And grossly inaccurate/exaggerated to boot.

Haven't watched any kung fu flicks for a while as the missus doesn't like them :wall:

The old Jackie Chan movies though (Police Story, Armour of..). Pure awesomeness.

Shaolin Soccer. 
The Karate Kid Trilogy!
No Retreat, No Surrender!!
Ong Bak
All the Bruce Lee Movies. 
House of Flying Daggers
Drunken Master
One Armed Boxer
Sadoitchi (sp?)


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Should try Royal Tramp if you like Stephen Chow


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Anything with Jet Li in. I like them all but really enjoyed War, probably because I like anything with Jason Statham in, don't know why I just enjoy his films.


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

If you have hours to spare ... Take a look at Red Cliff make sure it's the 2 or 3 disc box


----------



## S4lek (Jul 20, 2010)

Am I the only fan of crouching tiger. ...


----------



## oval (Feb 14, 2010)

i also like crouching tiger:thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

one of favourites, the last fight in best of the best, real traditional tae kwon do.


----------



## PABLO1977 (Feb 26, 2011)

Another vote for No Retreat No Surrender (v early Van Damme)
Kickboxer
Also for pure cheese ball, Drive staring Mark Dacascos, terrible but great fun at the same time.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

no one has mentioned shogun!


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Shogun ?

As in the Lone Wolf saga ?


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

Couple of my favs

Bloodsport

Kiss Of the dragon

AWOL


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

AWOL 
Bloodsport
Kickboxer
Bruce Lee films 
Kiss of the dragon / jet Lee films


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

stevie_m said:


> Shogun ?
> 
> As in the Lone Wolf saga ?


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080274/

and as others have said the first ip man


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

I thought you might be talking about this










And the "Lone Wolf" saga


----------



## Rickstarbo (Apr 2, 2011)

The ultimate has to be enter the dragon but my other favourite is prodigal son.


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Prodigal Son is really good as is Odd Couple


----------



## Goju5 (May 22, 2008)

Some great choices there, for me "Ip man" and a recent find if u can get hold of it.. "Fighter in the wind"....WOW what a film for fight sequences! :O


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

all earlier Jackie Chan films such as drunken master, snake in eagles shadow, to name but a few. Jet li has done a number of good kung fu films as has chow you fat (sp)


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Bloodsport










^ Those 2 both rumoured to be appearing together again in Stallone's "The Expendables 2"


----------



## Bondy (Mar 31, 2011)

The Seven Samurai (1954) Absolute classic and forerunner to the Magnificent Seven


----------



## Bondy (Mar 31, 2011)

And the new film 13 Assassins looks good


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Lump said:


> if you have never see Druken master, then you really need to one of the best ever IMHO
> 
> YouTube - Top 10 Trad Kung Fu Fights; Drunken Master No.1


x2 :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry, actually this: "Undefeated, 1993" - ignore the youtube title!






Sound not essential but adds to the hilarity :thumb:


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

Bondy said:


> And the new film 13 Assassins looks good


especially as the director is mike takashi who is an absolute legend.


----------



## Bondy (Mar 31, 2011)

I can't believe no one has mentioned the most awesomest martial arts film ever...










Kung-fu Panda

And now there's a sequel


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

I loved this one, American Ninja from 1985 - everybody say CHEESE!


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)




----------

